# My First Layout



## Bree (Jan 30, 2013)

Okay - this is my first ever attempt at a train layout and I am doing it 'on the cheap' well sort of - 'training is not a cheap hobby no matter what you do  

Anyway I built my hills and tunnels using just installation foam and paper mache (finally found a use for all those shredded bills and found an awesome french technique that is super light) - I modeled the hill side with the open arches on a place we visited up in the Dolomite's in Italy - wow - was that a car ride!!! - For the roads ...I just went with the painted look this time around. 

I have been busy making my own trees (and YES - my shrubs in the garden have been pruned within an inch of their lives) and painting ALL the building - (I swear the creators of these models must be color blind pigmy's because most of them are awful color wise  

I still have the railroad crossing to do - LOTS more trees, lights in the buildings, LOTS more trees, And still playing around with getting the grading right on the track - and LOTS more trees ! (Can you tell I love trees)

My pride and joy at the moment is a little Bachmann Boston/Maine 1360 with two carriages from the matching era that I scored on Ebay for a great price. There are also two clunky big engine THINGS that came with the initial train set - they spend A LOT of time on the siding 

So here is what I have in the last 3 weeks.....more to come.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

That's pretty sweet, man.

Diggin' all the caves in the hill side, Nice roads too


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

pics not loading for me 

maybe photo bucket is playing up today?


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow thats a great looking layout


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

That looks pretty good to be a first layout. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Bree.......like your layout. Great place to "store" your dog.


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

I really like your layout.

Nice and clean. Is that village called UTOPIA ?


----------



## Bree (Jan 30, 2013)

Actually  I called it Dogville for my furbaby (Reilly) who lays under the table whenever I am working on it. All the buildings have dog related name - the Barkery Bakery, The Roadkill Restaurant, Woofy Wayside Inn, Furbabies Pet Store and of coarse the Dog-gone Dog Park is there, one of the first things I made


----------



## vic2367 (Dec 27, 2012)

very nice layout so far


----------



## IlliniViking (Dec 13, 2009)

Very nice layout. Love the name of your buildings.


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Looks great! Love your helper


----------



## trashman (Aug 6, 2011)

Very nice! allmost what I have in mind for my first. Is it 4X8 , whats the incline?


----------



## Bree (Jan 30, 2013)

I must admit I don't really know.....I just basically played around with the incline until I got the trains being able to go up it with no wheel spinning. It only raises about 5-6" in total.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

My sense is that the grade is fairly steep from the pictures, but it's hard to judge from the perspective in the picture. Looks to be about six feet of incline, so if the top is at 6", that would be about an 8% grade! That would be pretty steep for anything substantial.


----------



## Bree (Jan 30, 2013)

*My second update*

This was my first posting and now here is my layout. I have done all of this in 5 weeks  You can see where I started above.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Excellent!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Bree,

The layout updates/work look FABULOUS! You're offering a well-crafted woman's artistic touch to the model rr game! I especially like the "Dolomite" hill/tunnel.

From a Forum logistics standpoint, I merged your two layout threads back into one. In general, we try to keep like-subject things consolidated to one thread/place, so that readers can follow the full sequence easily.

Also, you've had one-too-many "image tags" around your photo url's. Just one set of preceding/trailing square-bracket "img" needed.

Nice work ... keep us posted!

TJ


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Holy cow! An entire layout in 5 weeks! Did you sleep? It looks great, nice work!


----------

